# Hi I'm new



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome have a look herethere are some great idears www.wak-tt.com


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Roger,Welcome to the forum.
Hoggy.


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Hi and welcome to the forum


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Hello and welcome to the forum.. we have a few Dutch members!


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

Hi welcome to the forum


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## wallstreet (Oct 19, 2009)

Hoi Roger

Welcome to the crib of TT.

I may be near Lommel is that near your side of the pond...over Christmas time...with my TT.

Best wishes


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Welcome mate, I like Dutch people. They're cool. 8)

Well every single one I've met has been. One became my best man! 

Cheers

rich


----------

